# Eurovision



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

So, is anyone watching it? Thought the Hump did well at the beginning for a 76 yo., although he was wobbling slightly on the long note at the end. It's actually the first time I'd heard the song all the way through! 

Sweden will win of course, since they have the goth Kate Bush performing their entry


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Hungary were forgettable, but this Albanian woman is excrutiating


----------



## Katieb (May 26, 2012)

Watched Englebert, but the song is dreary and dated! I then turned the programme off - it's well past its sell-by-date in my opinion, and I'm more than a bit fed up with the embarassment of the UK entries each year! I know you'll be watching your beloved Kate, Alan! Just hope she adds a little glitz and glamour to the proceedings! Katie


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

First silly costume and lots of wailing...now that's what i call eurovision!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Yep - & what's with the weird bit of intestine on her chest?! Oh, no, my mistake, it's hair. ...then again, she's screaming now, maybe she's only just noticed it?!


----------



## slipper (May 26, 2012)

Wondered where everyone was, hope Spain win.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

slipper said:


> Wondered where everyone was, hope Spain win.



I don't think Spain do!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Did that just say 'Chaka Khan's palace'?


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Albania win the mad person prize so far, although that Lithuanian's dance moves are a close second


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Blonde Goth Carol Vorderman on the piano?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Liking Boz & Herz though! Yay, it's the grannies!!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Oh lord it's the grannies...(one of whom is 44, Graham just mentioned)


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

I guess i could be a granny by 44...but my son would be in a LOT of trouble lol!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

I love the russian grannies and they even brought their own pizza oven! This is barking mad!

Albania have to get points for fielding a blonde carol vordemann look-e-like.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> I love the russian grannies and they even brought their own pizza oven! This is barking mad!
> 
> Albania have to get points for fielding a blonde carol vordemann look-e-like.



And Iceland have Anneka Rice on violin!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Iceland song is a dirge


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

It's the Cypriot Kelly Brook!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

It's, er, energetic, isn't it?!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Have I tuned into the World Gymnastics Championships?


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Typical french, everybody is semi-naked....


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Doesn't sound very Italian!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

No Graham, you exaggerate, she's A LOT like and Italian Amy Winehouse


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Suddenly I wish I could understand Estonian!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Suddenly I wish I could understand Estonian!



Tut!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Gymnastics is definitely a theme tonight, wonder why Englebert didn't incorporate a few flips?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Tut!



Lol...that was the edited version!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Quite like the Norway one


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Is it a bird? Is it a ghost? No, just another wonderful Eurovision costume! Love it!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Is it a bird? Is it a ghost? No, just another wonderful Eurovision costume! Love it!



Not a patch on my Diabetes Fairy outfit  Dang! I should have lent it to The Hump!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Now that would have been something to see!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Is that Gok Wan on the bagpipes?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

I enjoyed that....yikes, I need to get out more!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Is that Gok Wan on the bagpipes?



pmsl  Wasn't Mandinga a song by Sinead O'Connor?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Keep waiting for this one to pick up...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

I'm liking all the Scandinavian entries tonight, and there's still the Swedish Kate Bush to come!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

I bet Greece REALLY don't want to win


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Ok, Denmark, i don't get the outfit, but hey this is eurovision....is her backing singer so lazy that she brought her own armchair?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Did someone put the Greek costumes on the wrong wash cycle? Brave how they're pretending not to notice...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Hurrah! Vote Sweden!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Loved the sideways crab dance! (seriously though, good voice)


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

I like the say the greek singer was singing "you make me dance like a maniac" presumably she was addressing her choreographer...


----------



## Mark T (May 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I bet Greece REALLY don't want to win


I wouldn't be surprised that quite a few countries (us included) are praying for the wooden spoon tonight.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

It's Tai Chi, Eurovision style!


----------



## lucy123 (May 26, 2012)

Easy Alan, Easy!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Haha! THAT'S who it is Graham - it's Claudia Winkleman!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness - it really COULD be Sacha BC!!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Haha! Love the nutty ship!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

blokes dancing in blankets whatever next?


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

That was WONDERFULLY awful!!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> blokes dancing in blankets whatever next?



A woman in a toga!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Careful Spain, that might be too good!!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

What's with wearing beeny hats on hot stages? Couldn't he be bothered to wash and style his hair like The Hump?

When are Jedward on?


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Suprisingly dull for germany


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Ah! Excellent - it's the brilliant dance from Malta!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

woman in black trouser suit, you'll never win looking like that, it's not a job interview...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> woman in black trouser suit, you'll never win looking like that, it's not a job interview...



Isn't she in Corrie?


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

What are they like?


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

If all else fails dress a couple of x factor rejects in some 70s scifi series costumes....we'rent you two in Blake's 7? No, you're too young... Worryingly i actually think they're improving...but that's not difficult.


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Scary?! Ott even for eurovision?!


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Ah - got it - Ireland's in a recession, right?! Could be a clever strategic ploy not to win?!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> If all else fails dress a couple of x factor rejects in some 70s scifi series costumes....we'rent you two in Blake's 7? No, you're too young... Worryingly i actually think they're improving...but that's not difficult.



I love the way they've never quite managed to stay in sync with each other, ever  They should have asked the Cheeky Girls for some tips. They were pretty good though, in the scheme of things


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Liking Serbia's entry...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Ah - got it - Ireland's in a recession, right?! Could be a clever strategic ploy not to win?!



They actually did that a few years ago because they'd won so many times in a row they entered a really rubbish song!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Is she singing 'you can be my gay'?


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

He's not really playing that trumpet!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Is that what people wear in the Ukraine?!?!  Brave chaps....


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Those poor guys in the dresses...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

I quite liked that song!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Those poor guys in the dresses...



Oh, it's not so bad...


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

The moldovan bloke's trousers are cross between indiana jones and mc hammer....the dancers dresses would be nice but for the tyres they're wearing under them...


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Oh, it's not so bad...



Rofl!  Enjoying Moldova's, erm, joyous entry!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

It's the russian grannies for me...not that i'm actually going to vote or anything.


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> The moldovan bloke's trousers are cross between indiana jones and mc hammer....the dancers dresses would be nice but for the tyres they're wearing under them...



After this & last year, I'm starting to think Moldovans a) have a cracking sense of humour & b) a thing for trumpets!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> It's the russian grannies for me...not that i'm actually going to vote or anything.



I suspect you're right Rachel, although a lot might depend on the tactical voting as ever 

Right, just going to watch my favourite Eurovision song ever, Friderika of Hungary in 1994

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1RoQAwgAvg


----------



## Twitchy (May 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I suspect you're right Rachel, although a lot might depend on the tactical voting as ever
> 
> Right, just going to watch my favourite Eurovision song ever, Friderika of Hungary in 1994
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1RoQAwgAvg



Wow, that really was all about the song, and quite lovely. Wonder what the lyrics mean?!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Wow, that really was all about the song, and quite lovely. Wonder what the lyrics mean?!



It's Hungarian, we'll probably never know!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

This voting really is tedious


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Crazy belgians...love them...and they gave us a point! bless em... Still i sense it isn't our year...


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Crazy belgians...love them...and they gave us a point! bless em... Still i sense it isn't our year...



It's not looking good!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Can't believe Norway and Denmark are still nul points


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Not enough land borders that's our problem...that and our nearest neighbours hate us.


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Not enough land borders that's our problem...that and our nearest neighbours hate us.



I blame the break up of Yugoslavia!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Don't really understand what Serbia are doing up there


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

I'm not sure why Yugoslavia broke up at all given this gig, they all seem so very fond of each other.
I don't think the swedish presenter came from sweden....


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

yeah!!! It's a bloke from Lordi!! My favourite eurovision act..


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

It really is ridiculous that Albania is getting points!


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sweden will win of course, since they have the goth Kate Bush performing their entry



What did I say!


----------



## RachelT (May 26, 2012)

Next year, i'm off down the bookies with whatever you suggest ;-)
Thanks for the entertainment all, the grannies were robbed....


----------



## Casper (May 26, 2012)

Just watched the results - Sweden didn't seem any different/better than the others, but who am I to judge??  Shame for UK coming second last, why don't we just give up, no-one likes us


----------



## caffeine_demon (May 26, 2012)

and once again it was won by an average song...

Italy were great - and I really liked that iceland song!


----------



## Andy HB (May 27, 2012)

RachelT said:


> Not enough land borders that's our problem...that and our nearest neighbours hate us.



I think you'll find that most of Europe hates us now!

Cue calls for the UK to ditch Eurovision because no-one votes for us any more (could also be because our music scene is sooooo dire these days we can't come up with a decent song or singer).

Andy


----------



## trophywench (May 27, 2012)

Well I've never been able to work out how they pick people to sing in it in the first place, and some years the songs, even when we've had a chance to vote for 1 out of 6 on TV, all 6 have been dire.  And yet the charts have been crammed with fantastic music for the previous 12 months.

Clodagh Rogers was being interviewed on R2 whilst I was in my car on Friday morning.  She said when she was in it, a lot of Irish people were vile to her because she was singing for us instead of them.  Also - she had to have security cos she got death threats for it!

As she apparently replied at the time - Well - Ireland never asked me!

You have to laugh though, most of em were singing in English this year; one of em thought she was Alan's fave Ms Bush and another one thought she was Amy.  Both failed ......


----------



## robert@fm (May 27, 2012)

By a strange coincidence (or is it?), William has "Abba Gold/More Abba Gold" on a continuous loop.  Is that why Sweden won?  If it had been my M?nchener Freiheit albums instead, would Germany have won?


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> By a strange coincidence (or is it?), William has "Abba Gold/More Abba Gold" on a continuous loop.  Is that why Sweden won?  If it had been my M?nchener Freiheit albums instead, would Germany have won?



Hasn't he got Englebert's Greatest Hits? Might have given us a chance!  It's clear that whatever we put forward no-one is going to vote for us. Englebert's song wasn't great, but it was much, much better than many of the ones that scored much higher. The whole voting system is highly flawed. Whilst it may be true that the songs from a particular region may appeal more to people within that general region, I doubt if it holds such an influence given that neighbours will vote for songs that are clearly dire.

It's a shame really, I remember the glory days of Sandie Shaw, Sir Cliff and Lulu (although I'd rather forget Brotherhood of Man! ).


----------



## Steff (May 27, 2012)

Wow the award for the fastest accumulated amount of posts goes to this one lol.

Just listened to the winning song as we swerve eurovision in this house i liked it but preferred Spains song lol


----------



## Mark T (May 27, 2012)

According to a friend of mine, eurovision is only a small part of the EBU's activities and thee are benefits to the various broadcasting companies by staying part of the EBU.  Fortunately its not a decision that politicians can take.


----------



## FM001 (May 27, 2012)

Is it worth the UK entering anymore?


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2012)

toby said:


> Is it worth the UK entering anymore?



There's no logic to the programme. No way did Norway deserve last place, and some of the main points scorers were dreadful - Serbia wasn't that much different from Englebert's, yet they were poles apart pointswise  Many of the acts appeared to be a couple of decades behind the UK. I bet even if Adele entered she'd come in the bottom 5


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (May 27, 2012)

Listen to, or watch Eurovision? I'd rather paint my belly-button green and call myself Susan!!!!!!
I can't think of a more pointless waste of time, effort and money than this pile of garbage consumes. If an alien being visited from another planet while this was being broadcast, I think it would call the manager and ask for it's money back!!
Dumbing down doesn't begin to describe this tosh.
Rant over. I'm going for a lie down.
Kelly.


----------



## fencesitter (May 27, 2012)

Didn't catch Eurovision but loved reading this thread! Hilarious, made my afternoon


----------



## robert@fm (May 27, 2012)

J.Y.Kelly said:


> I can't think of a more pointless waste of time, effort and money than this pile of garbage consumes. If an alien being visited from another planet while this was being broadcast, I think it would call the manager and ask for it's money back!!



That reminds me of a cartoon I saw some years back; a pair of aliens are hovering above Earth in their ship, and on one of their monitors is a particular TV show (I've forgotten which).  One turns to the other and says "We had better go home, there's no sign of intelligent life".


----------



## Twitchy (May 27, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> That reminds me of a cartoon I saw some years back; a pair of aliens are hovering above Earth in their ship, and on one of their monitors is a particular TV show (I've forgotten which).  One turns to the other and says "We had better go home, there's no sign of intelligent life".



BBC Parliament?!


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (May 27, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> BBC Parliament?!



Now that might be worth watching, just for the cringe value. The political leader of every country that is silly enough to enter this poor excuse for entertainment, singing a song voted for by the general public, whether a new composition or an old favourite.
Kelly.


----------



## Austin Mini (May 27, 2012)

I remember ABBA in 1973. You just knew they were singing the winning song, Waterloo.


----------



## J.Y.Kelly (May 28, 2012)

Austin Mini said:


> I remember ABBA in 1973. You just knew they were singing the winning song, Waterloo.



They are definitely the exception. I am a dyed in the wool rock/blues fan, but even I have to admit that Abba were probably the best "POP" oriented band ever.
Kelly.


----------

